# Laptop screen won't turn on



## macnzee (Feb 10, 2012)

I have an HP pavillion dv4 laptop (I think, I don't know anything about computers) and about a week and a half ago the screen decided not to turn on anymore. I can hear the laptop running however just no screen. Also the capslock and wifi buttons flash every time I try to turn the computer on.

The battery is dead and so I constantly have to have it plugged in. Could that be part of the problem? It's almost 2 years old but I didn't think it would be done for already...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.

Connect the laptop to an external monitor and test.

If still having issue try the steps listed in the thread below.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

Pavilion dv4 Maintenance and Service Guide


----------

